# tarpon flies



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Palolo Worm


and some floatie flies


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I would have to say that about covers it!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> I would have to say that about covers it!


Hey Capt. Jon, could you put up a pic of that toad that I gave you on Sunday?


----------



## RAYM (Jan 18, 2010)

Cant wait to start chasing them 
and I cant wait for all the frustation 
and I cant wait to finally feel the tug of my 
first tarpon on my fly line. my gheenoe is ready 
and I just picked up a new to me 12' 11" mitchel
all im gonna do is put a casting deck on front and back 
and im ready.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

don't discount the old standards, apte/keys style in dark and light colors, cockroach of course too. Those oldies but goodies still work if you present them well and in the right conditions (dark water, dark fly, etc), which I think is probably more important than subtle differences between the various fly patterns people like to use. 

Find the fish, make good presentations and don't strike until you feel the tug and you'll get your chances. Tarpon on fly is tough to beat, especially the little ones 50lbs and under. They tend to be more acrobatic and don't make you work so hard.


----------

